# Die wollen mein Geld nicht.....!?



## der Ronny (16. November 2013)

Hallo,

Ich rammle eben schnell zum Rossman um mir eine 50er PaySafe Karte zu kaufen und beim Aufladen des Steam-Kontos, kommt dann das da:

""Beim Initialisieren oder Aktualisieren Ihrer Transaktion ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Bitte warten Sie eine Minuten und versuchen Sie es dann erneut oder kontaktieren Sie den Support für Unterstützung.""

Gute 10 mal habe ich es schon probiert, aber immer das gleiche. Bei meinem letzten Kauf ging noch alles 1a. Sehr schade, weil dieses WE eigentlich dem neuen X3 gehören sollte.

Jemand ne Idee??


Update: geht nun. alles löschen außer die steam.exe und den spieleordner.


----------



## keinnick (10. Dezember 2013)

KILLERKRALLE004 schrieb:


> Da hast du halt Pech gehabt



Gelesen?

 Update: geht nun. alles löschen außer die steam.exe und den spieleordner. 
 Geändert von der Ronny (*16.11.2013* um 10:57 Uhr)


----------



## machine4 (10. Dezember 2013)

Die wollten dich einfach vor dem scheinbar eher schlechten X3 bewahren


----------



## kine (29. Dezember 2013)

kann auch sein das die paysafe card nur bei den servern von paysafe noch nicht freigeschaltet war das kann manchmal etwas dauern


----------

